# Harbor Freight 4" x 36" Belt/6" Disc Sander



## a1Jim

good deal


----------



## JohnGray

Looks like a deal, please keep us posted?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I've had a harbor freight sander and a craftsman one for 30 years. One has courser grit the other finer. Both have worked well during that time. This sander looks similar to mine but mine is 48" and all cast iron. Unlike the craftsman you do have to get creative with dust collection though. A small scoop on the exit end of the belt works pretty good.


----------



## Hunterastin

yesterday i bought a used craftsman version on this saw but its smaller, i took it apart and painted it and put it back together and runs great


----------



## Blondewood

I have pretty much the same sander from HF. I've had it about 12 yrs. It's been used hard and light over the years, but it's always done a fine job. It's the only stationary sander I have, so I can't compare it to any thing else. It's a handy item to have in my arsenal though and it consistently makes big piles of sawdust. I find the box fan with furnace filter placed within a couple of feet a big help with the dust.
Vicki


----------



## matt1970

good review…I will be interested on longevity as well..but based on comments of others you will be in good shape…and you cant beat that for $50!


----------



## FloridaArt

That's a great price. I bought this one for full price because I needed it right then for a project I wanted to finish. It has been working perfectly with lots of use since about April, 2009. One thing to note: The motor gets very hot! That might limit the lifetime of this tool.


----------



## mmh

Good deal, for now, but KEEP THE RECIEPT! I bought one earlier and it lasted 12 days. The motor burned out on me and I didn't think that I was over using it that much, just good, normal use. (But maybe my "normal" isn't so.) They gave me my money back (within 30 days) and I went to Sears and bought a Craftsman version and purchased the 2 year warranty, as I had to return that a year later, as it was shaking too much and I couldn't figure out how to fix it. BUT, they credited me the full amount plus the 2 yr. service fee and ordered me a new machine. I paid for the new machine & 2 yr. warranty and paid .1 cent less than the original purchase. The only inconvenience was I had to wait a week for delivery to the store as there wasn't one in stock. I hope to upgrade to something stronger/larger soon, maybe a Grizzly?


----------



## kosta

thats a great deal


----------



## CharlieD

The price on the model 93981-1VGA is $89.00 on the HF website. Where did you find it for $50.00?


----------



## cpd011

It was on sale for 49.99. Just watch the flyers, I'm sure it will go on sale again.


----------



## FloridaArt

I notice that there is a coupon, good through 1/1/2010, for $49 for this sander. The coupon is in the full-page HF advertisement in some of the wood working magazines currently on news stands. I saw it in a magazine called Woodworkers Journal, and also a second magazine that I can't recall the title of.


----------



## SteveMI

The $49 coupon is also in November issue of Wood magazine.


----------



## Fallon

My wife got me one of these for Christmas. I usually try and avoid HF for anything powered unless I consider it disposable (like my 4.5" $15 welding grinder), but this sander seems to be holding up. Fit & finish is typical of Chinese/HF stuff & a bit sloppy, but as previous posts have said, tracking was dead on when I un-boxed it. Power is adequate, the tool rest on the belt isn't great & I've had a few things jam under it. Power switch is in an awkward place.

I have still yet to get any dust collection going in my shop, so haven't paid any attention to the DC on this sander.

I'd probably go for a slightly higher end sander next time, but this one is working pretty good for now.

Most HF stuff goes on sale reasonably frequently. Just keep your eyes open for the sales or 10-20% off coupons that are always floating around.


----------



## Blackie_

I know this is a very old review, and quite possibly written premature after reading it, I however have not had luck what so ever going through to separate units after the first broke. I plan on writing a review on my experiences with this model.


----------



## NoSkippy

looks good, I may have to try one.


----------



## JMD1972

I bought this sander thinking that it would be more powerful than the Craftsman version, which was twice the price and made mostly of plastic. I did not see that the advertised 3/4 horse motor's final output was 1/3 horse. I wish I had. The thing is solid, tracks well, and doesn't make much noise, but it bogs down with only slight pressure. I'm pretty sure it bogged down once when I just looked at it hard. Am hoping that the youtube videos offer a solution. If not, well, I'm only out 50 bucks.


----------

